# Bynoe's Geckos?



## Tobe404 (Feb 7, 2012)

So just across from the house in amongst all the shrubs/bushes, which are a few metres from the ocean. There are a few what appear to be Bynoe's Geckos.
Most are a goldy colour with black stripes across the top.
However, I saw one that was gold/orange with strips across the top and sort of aqua coloured legs.
I tried to take a few pics with my phone but they're fast little buggers and the glare from the sun didn't help either.
Almost came close to catching some. Will try again later.

I live about 500ks from the SA?WA border if that helps.

Any ideas? Thanks guys.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 7, 2012)

does it have 2 noses


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 7, 2012)

No need to be a smart ****.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> No need to be a smart ****.



Are you sure they were geckos?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 7, 2012)

from description and the fact that sun was out sounds like a skink.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 7, 2012)

Could be some sort of Skink I guess. Just initially looked more like a Gecko to me.
I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. Then we'll know.
I'll feel pretty stupid if it turns out to be a SKink, but oh well. Lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like a skink , sorry


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 8, 2012)

Finally caught one. 


I don't know if it's the same lizard that I described. Maybe they change colour according to how much sun they are getting?
It was overcast when i caught this one. I do know for sure though that the Orange/Yellow/Aqua lizard is another story.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 8, 2012)

not a gecko at all lol
looks like a female/juvie painted dragon (Ctenophorus pictus)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Finally caught one. View attachment 237584
> View attachment 237583
> 
> I don't know if it's the same lizard that I described. Maybe they change colour according to how much sun they are getting?
> It was overcast when i caught this one. I do know for sure though that the Orange/Yellow/Aqua lizard is another story.



Yeah thats no gecko lol,
Oh and the pics look much better in a wild setting


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks to me like you have some hatchling Painted Dragons (_Ctenophorus pictus_). Adult males can develop blue or aqua on the back and around the mouth during the breeding season. This possibly accounts for the aqua colours you saw – I say possibly because it does not match the way you described it. 

I can see why you might have thought the little critters were Bynoes. We have no diurnal geckoes in Australia and the only time you will see one out in sunshine is when it has been disturbed in its daytime retreat.

Blue


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I kind of thought it was some sort of Dragon after I had a proper look. Especially the eyes. I still don't know if the rest are the same sort or totally different. But thanks for the info guys.

And yep. Looking at pics of Mature Painted Dagons. I'm 100% sure that's what the larger lizard was. Awesome Colours. 

Just out of interest. What do they eat? I tried giving it a tiny Woodie but it didn't seem too keen at all.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Yeah I kind of thought it was some sort of Dragon after I had a proper look. Especially the eyes. I still don't know if the rest are the same sort or totally different. But thanks for the info guys.
> 
> And yep. Looking at pics of Mature Painted Dagons. I'm 100% sure that's what the larger lizard was. Awesome Colours.
> 
> Just out of interest. What do they eat? I tried giving it a tiny Woodie but it didn't seem too keen at all.



Its probably stressed out, I would just release it so it can calm down and get a feed for itself.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep fair call. Back it goes. Glad I finally know though.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Yep fair call. Back it goes. Glad I finally know though.



Yeah its great to know what species are in your area, you are so lucky to have these guys in your backyard, watching them everyday in their natural surrounding is 10x better than keeping them in a tank imo


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well more like front yard-ish, lol. But backyard has Marbled Geckos, Barking Geckos, and Earless Skinks, that I've found so far at least.

Mature Painted Dragons look so awesome though. Wouldn't mind getting some. Anyone got any?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is some for sale, they have hatchies on another page as well
Painted Dragons and other Dragon Lizards For Sale - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!

Personally if I were you I would look into another species thats not found locally as you get to enjoy looking at them for free anyway.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was going to let it go tonight but look...





Seems to like it's temporary home.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey,
If you are going to keep it then you need to at least provide a proper enclsure for it.
I am not 100% but I am almost certain they need a similar enclosure to a Central Netted Dragon, a care sheet can be found here, the tank size and lighting and temperature are all essential to get correct if you want it to live more than a few weeks.
Care Sheet Central Netted Dragon


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 9, 2012)

I changed the enclosure setup. 250mm(L), 160mm (W), 160mm(H). It is outside in the sun during the day and in my room at night with blinds closed. Temps should be fine. It has a rock to bask on, a little log to hide under (which it dug under and is now asleep at). A milk bottle lid of rain water (which I rinse out and clean daily). And some veggies/salad in a small bowl. With some sticks and such to climb. I was going to let it go but I put some meal worms in there today, which are gone. As well as a Woodie in there tonight, which it ate right up. So it can't be too stressed.

I just found a spare 350 x 210 x 190 tank that I could also use.

As it gets bigger I can put it in a 1200 x 300 x 300 tank out the back.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 9, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I changed the enclosure setup. 250mm(L), 160mm (W), 160mm(H). It is outside in the sun during the day and in my room at night with blinds closed. Temps should be fine. It has a rock to bask on, a little log to hide under (which it dug under and is now asleep at). A milk bottle lid of rain water (which I rinse out and clean daily). And some veggies/salad in a small bowl. With some sticks and such to climb. I was going to let it go but I put some meal worms in there today, which are gone. As well as a Woodie in there tonight, which it ate right up. So it can't be too stressed.
> 
> I just found a spare 350 x 210 x 190 tank that I could also use.
> 
> As it gets bigger I can put it in a 1200 x 300 x 300 tank out the back.



None of those setups are appropriate, read that care sheet I sent you, if you cannot provide the right temps and UVB/A lighting it will run into serious health problems.
The lizard belongs in the wild anyway.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see how it's that bad? During the day it gets sunlight since it is outside in the same area where I caught it so the temps would be the same as in the wild.
A 1000 x 400 x 400 is recommended for three dragons. Not one. So I don't see the size being that big an issue.
It has fresh water everyday.
It has a hide or two.
It has food.

What am I missing? I'm not trying to be a smart **** here. I just really don't get what's so wrong with my setup.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 9, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I don't see how it's that bad? During the day it gets sunlight since it is outside in the same area where I caught it so the temps would be the same as in the wild.
> It has fresh water everyday.
> It has a hide or two.
> It has food.
> ...


A reptile keepers license and adeqaute experience............



In the wild they have the option of thermo-regulating themselves by utilising basking rocks, tunnels, and shady areas, you cannot provide the same temperature range in a small tank, its just not possible regardless of where you live.





It belongs in the wild, if you insist on keeping it then use that care sheet and/or construct a half decent outdoor pit


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to keep (back when I was a kid) a Bluey, Beardy, and Thorny in an outdoor pit surrounded by a section of rainwater tank. Seemed to worked well.



Geckoman said:


> In the wild they have the option of thermo-regulating themselves by utilising basking rocks, tunnels, and shady areas, you cannot provide the same temperature range in a small tank, its just not possible regardless of where you live.



You have a point about that.


----------



## MathewB (Feb 9, 2012)

Let it go, it's not fair on the animal if you keep it. It's called a _wild _​animal for a reason


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree, captive bred animals are so cheap these days, why poach readily available species from nature is beyond me, especially when he gets to observe them in the wild whenever he wants


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 10, 2012)

Poaching? Come on. It's one. Not a population. Would you say the same about the four Matbled Gecko eggs I saved from being washed out that hatched? Or the two Barking Geckos I feed up until their tails grew back. Or the Skink I saved from a bird and later released. Or the Jacky Drgaon I helped through a struggling shed and later released. Don't be so bloody harsh.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I don't see how it's that bad? During the day it gets sunlight since it is outside in the same area where I caught it so the temps would be the same as in the wild.
> A 1000 x 400 x 400 is recommended for three dragons. Not one. So I don't see the size being that big an issue.
> It has fresh water everyday.
> It has a hide or two.
> ...




ok, i will point out one thing that is desperately wrong with your enclosure, if you have it outside in the sun, the dragon has no where to go when the temps in its tiny enclosure get to hot.

Please read this thread.http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/r-p-water-dragons-176830/

Not to mention, it is a wild animal that you are keeping captive. as Geckoman said there is no need for you to poach this animal. You said it was no different than the others you had looked after and rehabbed, well it is, this guy was captured purely to get an ID, he was not injured or any more at risk than any other wild animal. That is poaching...

Seriously, is it not better to look at an animal enjoying its natural habitat, than keeping it in a box? if i had wild diamonds, jungles and md's in my backyard, i could guarantee id rather look at those then my guys in a box...



Tobe404 said:


> Poaching? Come on. It's one. Not a population.




and if everyone thought the way you do, there would be no populations. 

what makes you so special that you dont have to get a licence like everyone else?


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not that stupid though. Any animal I have kept outside no matter what sort has always had some form of shade and water if need be.
I never said I wouldn't get a licence either. I mean I know I should get one. And I know what I have to do to get one. I guess I'm just worried they'll knock my attempt back.
It says what privious experiencre do you have and such? How am I supposed to answer that without it being a contrediction. Like yeah I want to get my reptile licence and the experience I have had with reptiles has been keeping them illegally for short periods of itme.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2012)

so said the other guy that it happened to, and the others that admitted silly incidents had cost the lives of their reps.

At the end of the day you are going to do what you want to do, but the facts are that you are keeping an uninjured reptile for your own benefit!

stop being a tight wad, get your licence, set up a proper enclosure and buy a captive bred animal. 

its people like you that think you are above the law that cause dramas for the legitimate reptile keeper.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 10, 2012)

So you're saying the ones I have saved means bugger all becaise of this one? So much for people remembering the good you do.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I'm not that stupid though. Any animal I have kept outside no matter what sort has always had some form of shade and water if need be.
> I never said I wouldn't get a licence either. I mean I know I should get one. And I know what I have to do to get one. I guess I'm just worried they'll knock my attempt back.
> It says what privious experiencre do you have and such? How am I supposed to answer that without it being a contrediction. Like yeah I want to get my reptile licence and the experience I have had with reptiles has been keeping them illegally for short periods of itme.



i dont know what the sa requirements are, but i am sure there is an entry level licence that you can get... and if you like rehabilitating reps, why not volunteer for wires (or the sa equivalent ) get some "legitimate" experience and then apply... 

I am by no means saying that what you have done with reps in the past doesnt mattere, its just that this animal isnt injured.

OKAY so i just did a quick google for basic SA keepers permit, and no where in it does it ask what previous experience you have!!!

Department of Environment and Natural Resources - Keep and Sell Permit (Basic)


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah you have a point. Such a shame that one of the Barkings I let go ended up being eaten by ants. Poor fella.
Since this has gone off topic mods can lock this thread if you want.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Yeah you have a point. Such a shame that one of the Barkings I let go ended up being eaten by ants. Poor fella.
> Since this has gone off topic mods can lock this thread if you want.




Such is life in the wild... its called the circle of life... ants need to eat too....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Yeah you have a point. Such a shame that one of the Barkings I let go ended up being eaten by ants. Poor fella.
> Since this has gone off topic mods can lock this thread if you want.



Personally I think its only right to interfere with an injured animal if the injury was caused by human involvement


----------



## K3nny (Feb 10, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> So you're saying the ones I have saved means bugger all becaise of this one? So much for people remembering the good you do.



saved? did i miss something here?
i was about to reply yesterday but declined thinking you'd release the little fella where he/she belongs in the morning but apparently you decided to get attached within a day. Typical.

Hey for a short moment i kept a flying dragon (pretty common where i grew up), that hardly gives me the qualification or any sort of justification to keep like say a green tree monitor now.

"It's just one"? Really? *facepalm*
besides, regardless if you are new here or not, i'm personally astounded you thought you could "temporarily" take and keep a wild animal and expect no repercussions from members here at all.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 10, 2012)

The reality is that removal of one hatchling dragon will have no effect on the local population. Being a hatchling, it should settle in well to captivity if appropriately looked after. I personally don't have any ethical issues with wild collected animals being brought into captivity. So what are the issues?

There is a recognised need for regulation on the taking of animals from the wild. This stems from the harsh reality that many species have been extirpated or brought to the brink of extinction through unregulated collection for food, the pet trade, their skins and the like. As a consequence, it is illegal for an unlicensed person to take native animals from the wild. While this primarily exists to protect native animals from commercial over-exploitation, it applies to every individual as well. Queensland and Tasmania do recognise this and have set up their systems to allow limited wild taking. In SA it is illegal, as you know. That is your choice and your problem if caught and it does not worry me.

There is, however, another issue that does worry me and has been commented on_. _If you are going to keep any animal in captivity, then you have an obligation to learn the husbandry required so that the needs of the animal can be met. Otherwise you are likely to compromise its welfare. I must emphasise here, that whatever you have learned in the past with keeping reptiles does not automatically apply to all species. Each species has its own specific needs that must be met. *Geckoman* went to the effort to locate an authoritative caresheet you could use. Yet for some reason you apparently feel you don't need it. That is a serious issue for me.

Allow me to point out a couple of reason why you DO need to take the advice of those who know. Keeping a lizard alive for a week or two is no indication you are looking after it correctly. You could shove it in a shoe box under your bed for that time and it would still be alive. Use of aquaria as enclosure is extremely problematic and requires a few years of practical experience in order to set one up correctly for reptiles. I do not know what you do when placing it in the sun but that is fraught with potential problems. How often, for how long, at what ambient temperatures, supervised? Protected from arial predators or neighbour's cats etc etc. You put vegies in there for it to eat. They are exclusive insectivores. Do you know anything of their normal behaviour in nature? What they primarily eat? Do you know they construct a burrow at the base of a grass clump or hummock or small shrub. Are you away they make forays fro this to forage for food? Are you aware they quickly retire to their burrow when threatened or full up or too hot?... Do some reading and research your animal. For its benefit.

By your admission you have a very limited knowledge of reptiles. You said a gecko you had nuserd back to condition (tail = fat store) was eaten by ants, so obviously something you did did not work, because that is not normal. No-one laughed at you for confusing dragons and geckoes, a really basic error, because we knew where you where you were coming from. So for you to suggest that you know enough about husbandry, which is a lot more complex than simple recognition of reptile groups, is foolhardy to say the least. You may not mean it too, but it also comes across arrogant and lacking gratitude, so others will be understandably "not happy". the lizard is the loser in all this and that is why others feel so strongly about its release.

My advice would be to let the hatchling go. Get hold of the care sheet offered and do some background reading on _C. pictus_. Decide if you can meet its needs and are prepare to pay what it costs. I the answers are yes, you can then make your decision about how you intend to procure your lizard(s).

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> There is, however, another issue that does worry me and has been commented on_. _If you are going to keep any animal in captivity, then you an obligation to learn the husbandry required so that the needs of the animal can be met. Otherwise you are likely to compromise its welfare. I must emphasise here, that whatever you have learned in the past with keeping reptiles does not automatically apply to all species. Each species has its own specific needs that must be met. *Newtolovingsnake* went to the effort to locate an authoritative caresheet you could use. Yet for some reason you apparently feel you don't need it. That is a serious issue for me.
> 
> Blue



*clears throat* :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Feb 10, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> *clears throat* :lol:



Hehe poor gecko ;p

it's ok. i know it was you 

as for OP- Let it go mate. Best thing for it.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 10, 2012)

My sincere apologies and thanks for the gee-up over my mistake. I had intended to check which one of you was responsible. Unfortunately, by the time I finished constructing the tome it slipped my mind. 

Pretty damn frustrating for both you guys when you are giving sound advice and it appears to be not only ignored but deemed unecessary and unwanted. I picked up the baton for you guys as well as the likely fate of the hatchling pictus.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> My sincere apologies and thanks for the gee-up over my mistake. I had intended to check which one of you was responsible. Unfortunately, by the time I finished constructing the tome it slipped my mind.
> 
> Pretty damn frustrating for both you guys when you are giving sound advice and it appears to be not only ignored but deemed unecessary and unwanted. I picked up the baton for you guys as well as the likely fate of the hatchling pictus.
> 
> Blue



All good mate, and thanks for picking up the baton, you are welcome on my relay team anytime lol!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks blue .


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 11, 2012)

Found this one out the back yesterday hiding under a piece of board. And yes. I put it back where I found it.
I'd say that's where those Marbled Gecko eggs came from. I don't think the hatchlings (around new years) would of got this big so quick though.


----------

